# 2011 Scott Bikes



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Here'a a couple links to an Aussie and British sites showing the 2011 "Early Release" Addict and CR1. They don't have the RC, R1 or R2.

http://issuu.com/avantiplus/docs/my11_scott_er

http://www.epic-cycles.co.uk/Scott_Addict.html

Better graphics on the frames, but not much else is different. Any reason why they don't have 1 1/8 to 1.5 in. forks, like the Supersix, Madone, Tarmac and almost every other pro frame out there?


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

Well I test rode an Addict and the front end felt similar to my SuperSix, and better than some other bikes with tapered steerers, so I don’t think it's loosing much if anything. I’m sure they will have them in the future like the F01 which uses a 1.25 lower. However Cavendish seemed to prefer his Addict over the F01, so it must ready be plenty stiff for him, which means it should be plenty stiff for everyone. In anycase according to Cervelo's testing the 1.5 lower results in so much aerodynamic drag that its like adding 200-300 extra grams of frame weight. That's why they don't use it on the S3 and I think why Scott used a 1.25 on the F01, good enough to satisfy the marketing department, but without causing to much damage in terms of actual performance.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

dcl10 said:
 

> Well I test rode an Addict and the front end felt similar to my SuperSix, and better than some other bikes with tapered steerers, so I don’t think it's loosing much if anything. I’m sure they will have them in the future like the F01 which uses a 1.25 lower. However Cavendish seemed to prefer his Addict over the F01, so it must ready be plenty stiff for him, which means it should be plenty stiff for everyone. In anycase according to Cervelo's testing the 1.5 lower results in so much aerodynamic drag that its like adding 200-300 extra grams of frame weight. That's why they don't use it on the S3 and I think why Scott used a 1.25 on the F01, good enough to satisfy the marketing department, but without causing to much damage in terms of actual performance.


Thanks. I kinda thought that too...the Addict is one stiff m-f'er, so doing something more to stiffen it may be too uncomfortable even for pro-tour riders on a grand tour.


----------



## macedeno21 (Dec 30, 2009)

R15 will be released here in the US with a full red group instead of force retailing around $4500 and the cr1comp will have a 105 component mix retailing around $1600 not too much else thats really ground breaking, oh and the F01 is expected sometime around december.


----------

